# Book recommendations on Homiletics



## dr_parsley (Aug 22, 2009)

I've been asked to do some training for local pastors on homiletics. The current level of the trainees is: Start to think about what they're going to say once they've stood up to preach and then ramble on (in shouting voice).

Book recommendations for me to develop training material?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 22, 2009)

Preachers and Preaching by Lloyd Jones
Biblical Preaching by Haddon Robinson
Christ Centered Preaching by Chapell


----------



## KMK (Aug 22, 2009)

"Lectures To My Students" has some good stuff in it but it, especially his thoughts on illustrations. Also, "The Art of Prophecying" is great on applications.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 22, 2009)

See if you can get a copy of the volume edited by Samuel T. Logan, entitled The Preacher and Preaching. It's a fantastic study and would serve you well, I think, for your purposes. I also second the recommendations given above.

Another that comes to mind is Jay Adams's Preaching with Purpose.


----------



## Casey (Aug 22, 2009)

_Preaching with Confidence: A Theological Essay on the Power of the Pulpit_ by James Daane. The subtitle says it all. The practical stuff near the end (last 2 chapters) isn't as valuable as the rest of it (In my humble opinion).

_Preaching the Whole Bible As Christian Scripture: The Application of Biblical Theology to Expository Preaching_ by Graeme Goldsworthy. This is more about interpretation/exegesis than preaching, but a good book nonetheless that was influential on me.


----------



## Baptist-1689er (Aug 22, 2009)

I would add to the good recommendations above a study of the theology of Al Martin's preaching entitled "My Heart for Thy Cause" by Brian Borgman (ISBN 1857927168).


----------



## Wayne (Aug 22, 2009)

Given the description you provided, I would esp. commend Chapell's _Christ Centered Preaching_. The title gives away his main point, but his secondary theme is preaching with structure that allows the hearers to track with the message. The book then instructs in how to construct such a sermon.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Aug 22, 2009)

Two awesome books I'm reading on the subject are Dennis Johnson's book _Him We Proclaim - Preaching from All the Scriptures_, a simply phenomenal practical guide to Christocentric preaching, and James Garretson's book _Princeton and Preaching_, which is a study of the Gospel ministry through the observations of Archibald Alexander, first president of Princeton Seminary. There's a LOT of practical material in this book.


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 22, 2009)

*Of all the preaching books I've read, these are what helped me the greatest:
*
_Imperative of Preaching: A Theology of Sacred Rhetoric_ -John Carrick_
Preaching With Purpose _- Jay Adams_
Truth Applied _- Jay Adams_
Sacred Rhetoric _- Dabney_
Preaching and Preachers _- Lloyd-Jones
_Pastoral Theology _- Thomas Murphy
_ Preaching Pure and Simple _- Murray Cappill_
The Art of Prophesying _- William Perkins_
The Relevance of Preaching _- Marcel_
An Earnest Ministry: The Want of the Times _- J. Engel James


----------



## JTB (Sep 1, 2009)

Sacred Rhetoric - Dabney

I'll second this choice.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 1, 2009)

This book has basic, practical advice:
Amazon.com: Ministry (9780851519319): Charles Brown: Books


----------



## ewenlin (Sep 1, 2009)

Amazon.com: Supremacy of God in Preaching, The (9780801065040): John Piper: Books

This book impacted me greatly.


----------

